# Dealing with acne and TTC



## tessjs

well another week another drama.At my age of 38 I should neither be dealing with oily skin and acne and should of long had my kids...been off BC now some nearly four months...

i dunno why I am so in this position but life really is difficult right now.taking BC is not the answer at 19 and they say here take this it will help you end up on the pill for decades don't get your kids and left fighting to have kids when you do decide enough is enough..

A dermatologist I saw today since my face has broken out said she was told she had two choices to rid herself of acne Take BC or have a child... well unfortunaetly for me at 19 I wasn't having one night stands or even had a boyfriend at the time... so that kind of ruled out the having a baby right there and then but something tells me I should of gone for the having a baby it would saved me a whole lot of drama and agony.i would say to 19 year olds go and have em,you may not be equipped but at that age you'll get lots of help...and ast least by 38 you won't be dying of agony as you can't conceive..and by having the child your acne probably would of cleared up.

Sometimes life just doesn't ened up how it should:(


----------



## spacegirl

Found these replies to the same problem on a forum:


'The reason that alot of people get acne after stopping birth control pills is because your hormones are so all over the place that this is one of the side effects. The best way that i've found is to treat it naturally by using herbs that balance your hormones and get them back to normal. There are alot of formulas out there that are good for this...something containing Dong Quai and Black Cohosh are good choices. Personally, when I stopped BC pills about a month ago I started to get bad acne so I've been taking Black Currant Oil capsules as well as drinking 2-3 cups of Dandelion Root tea per day. I started to notice a difference in about 3 days and it's still getting better every day. Also, drinking alot of water is really helpful. Hope this helps'

Top 
#79539 - 06/12/06 09:23 PM Re: Acne getting off pill!
paddlerhbm Offline
Senior Member

Registered: 05/06/06
Posts: 206
Loc: Utah 
What helped me was starting to take "Holy Basil" and a B-Complex daily.

I'm also using a good cleanser from Peter Thomas Roth, which has helped tremendously.

Top 
#79540 - 06/13/06 08:58 AM Re: Acne getting off pill!
FLOWERPOWER Offline
Superstar

Registered: 06/12/06
Posts: 778 
A vitamin B stress complex (vitamin Bs plus added C), an essential fatty acid mix of Omega 3s and Omega 6es, a separate zinc tablet and a separate magnesium tablet. And plenty of plain water. Also the Pill can introduce gut candida/thrush which leads to allergies which can in turn cause acne. The most common are: yeast, grains (including wheat),dairy products, chocolate, alcohol, citrus fruits. You could try an exclusion diet to see whether any of these are affecting you. The Pill, as I have said, can introduce gut candida or thrush. This is because the Pill is an immunosuppressant. The symptoms of these side effects may not be apparent while the woman is on the Pill because the Pill is an immunosuppressant and therefore "masks" the symptoms. But the underlying problems are always there and may be getting worse. This is why when the woman comes off the Pill she may get a lot of symptoms she didn't know she had including the emergence of acne.

Top 
#79541 - 06/21/06 08:39 AM Re: Acne getting off pill!
JO-JC Offline
New Member

Registered: 06/21/06
Posts: 2 
To Beachchick:

Hello, I had bad acne before I went on the pill. I then later went on Ortho Tricyclin Lo and it continued to help with my ance. And now that I am going off the pill for the same reasons of the crazy side effects, I am scared of getting acne the way I did before!! As a solution to my problem, I have decided to go back on the medication I took before I went on BC. The Dermatoligist first put me on Monocyclin which is some kind of pill that takes care of all the breakouts you have under you skin that ou can't see. It gets worse at firt and then in about a month your skin is amazing!! My pores shrunk and I hardly had to where makeup. The other think she put me on was Differen Gel which is a God send!! You put this on day and night with the pill and it helps with any breakouts you already have and contributes to preventing others. Together this combination is awesome. After about 3 months of taking the pills she took me off of them and the I was just on the gel.

Go to your Dermatologist and see what they can do for you, it's so worth it!!

GOOD LUCK!!

Top 
#79542 - 06/21/06 06:55 PM Re: Acne getting off pill!
pinky_shushu Offline
New Member

Registered: 04/20/06
Posts: 12
Loc: Australia 
I agree with Flowerpower - as I have mentioned in detail on another thread recently - I stopped eating foods containing gluten and dairy and most sugar and my skin is doing soooo much better. I'm eating much healthier, and I've lost couple of kilos to boot! Feeling good.

Pinky

Top 
#79543 - 06/21/06 11:05 PM Re: Acne getting off pill!
socalgal Offline
Member

Registered: 01/31/06
Posts: 45
Loc: USA 
I just talked to my doctor about this too. I've been off the pill for 5 months. After about 3 months, I started getting TONS of zits. (My skin was also fairly clear before - a few zits here or there but nothing major.) The doctor explained that it takes about 3 months for an acne control treatment (like the pill) to work, and 3 months for it to stop working. So that's why the acne kicks in a few months after stopping and not right away.

I still haven't gotten my period back yet - it's been 5 months. But I was on it for 16 years, so I know it might take a while.

This may not be right for everyone, but I talked to a naturopathic doctor who recommended doing a gentle "liver cleanse". She said something to the effect that the artificial hormones (and other toxins) can buildup in the liver. She said that a liver cleanse also really helps to clear the skin, as acne is often related to liver health. I bought it at Whole Foods - it's called Complete Liver Cleanse by a brand called Enzymatic Therapy. There are caplets that you take each morning and night for 2 weeks. The caplets just contain about 5 herbs in them - nothing scary sounding. You can get it on the web too. I'm one and a half weeks through and there is a huge difference!!!

Apparently the herbs "buldock" and "dandelion root" (both are ingredients in this cleanse) are supposed to be really good at clearing up zits. Here's some info on those herbs...
https://www.acne-medicines-treatment.com/herbs-for-acne.htm

I am just so glad that it's improving... I was so sick of being so oily and zitty!! It's not all gone, but definitely MUCH improved.

Top 
#79544 - 06/22/06 10:42 AM Re: Acne getting off pill!
Rose_06 Offline
Senior Member

Registered: 02/28/06
Posts: 130
Loc: UK 
I am having this problem I came off dianette a few months ago and now I am noticing some spots under my skin on my face frown
I am starting a new pill (cerazette)soon so I am hoping they will die down and disapear

Top 
#79545 - 06/22/06 04:24 PM Re: Acne getting off pill!
laurafiona Offline
New Member

Registered: 06/16/06
Posts: 7 
I agree with flowerpower and pinky- there is a more indepth discussion about acne and the candida connection on another thread. I have had luck clearing my post pill breakout with the candida diet and only the candida diet. I tried other topicals but it was not an external issue- it was an internal issue. I hope that everyone who has acne after stopping the pill will try to get off the sugar and other candida causing irritants. PLEASE try this if you have not! Hormonal choas can cause candida and acne!'

They seem to suggest a few things such as laying off sugar (candida) and herbs someone else suggested a prescribed treatment. HTH xxx


----------



## Briss

tessjs, you are not alone, I've asking myself the same question. I did not have acne when I was a teenager or ever as a matter of fact until I turned 32 that is, my GP had a laugh saying "well, you wanted to look younger now you look like a teenager", not funny at all. anyway, last year something changed and it stopped, I was not sure what it was either my aggressive vitamin regime or may be skin rubbing that I had at a Chinese clinic (supposed to release all toxins). but since I stopped vitamins and went on to do acu and herbs it's come back. I am almost embarrassed to show my face in the office. my acu doc says it means I have excess "heat" and started putting needles in my face and added a few additional herbs to my mix to help with that. I do not think it's working cos I got a few new "friends" on my face this week. 

I am supposed to be using anti aging lotions and potions but instead I am using anti-blemishes stuff which is not making my face any younger 

and I have never been on birth control&#8230;


----------



## alison29

Vitamin B5 look it up it's a miracle..It takes care of extra oil and no acne. You do have to take a lot but what you don't need just gets flushed out so it can't hurt you. I have never had anything else work. Supposedly we need an enzyme that needs b5 to process the fat that we eat from our foods if we don't have enough b 5 all that oil comes out in our skin. let me give you a link of the study be rithg back


----------



## alison29

https://www.drdach.com/Acne_B5.html 

I have not tried the less b 5 with l carnitine but I have tried just the b5 about 6000mg a day and IT WORKS IT WORKS! I buy NOW foods b5 I would try that kind if I were you. I bougth some off of puritans pride and it was not working as great I don't think hte tablets were releasing. Please keep me posted. I see people in 3d world struggling with acne and I want to tell them too but that would be rude since they didn't ask me.


----------



## alison29

acne is also a symptom of PCOS..I don't have PCOS but i was anovulatory so something was awack with my hormones too. I also had a little thinning at crown area of hair (testosterone related) but let me tell you rogaine for women works too. At the cost of 10$ per month for the generic kind my head is back to it's 25 year old state. (i am 35 BTW). So i don't have my baby yet but my skin and hair are great.


----------



## Briss

very interesting article, my acne was probably caused by something else though cos I used to have increased testosterone which was great actually cos I was skinny and never had acne but over the last few years my testosterone went back to normal and I started to put on weight and for some reason also developed mid life acne. 

I will definitely try increasing my Vitamin B5. particularly that i might also lose weight :) Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Larkspur

Hmmmm. Hate to tell you this, hon, but having a baby doesn't fix it either. :dohh:

I conceived my LO after being on the anti-acne BC pill for 10 years (I was only off it three months and not even getting regular periods when I got my BFP, so clearly no fertility issues there). At that time my skin was SHOCKING (also, my hair fell out really badly).

After the first trimester my skin became the best it has ever been in my entire adult life. Now, at four months post-partum, it has started to go to hell again (and yep, the hair is falling out too). I'm hoping to conceive again soon so it will go back to being nice! Or that at least the hormones will settle down and my skin will stabilise.


----------



## tessjs

Larkspur said:


> Hmmmm. Hate to tell you this, hon, but having a baby doesn't fix it either. :dohh:
> 
> I conceived my LO after being on the anti-acne BC pill for 10 years (I was only off it three months and not even getting regular periods when I got my BFP, so clearly no fertility issues there). At that time my skin was SHOCKING (also, my hair fell out really badly).
> 
> After the first trimester my skin became the best it has ever been in my entire adult life. Now, at four months post-partum, it has started to go to hell again (and yep, the hair is falling out too). I'm hoping to conceive again soon so it will go back to being nice! Or that at least the hormones will settle down and my skin will stabilise.

OH really, so its a lie as well...I will have to try B5 by the way everybody how many MG do I take and how often a day?I will try anything.... i hate being oily spotty and downright ugly at the moment..its embaressing..

so B5 is okay if I am TTC?


----------



## Briss

seems like we can safely take 5-6 grams a day, it's even recommended during pregnancy https://www.livestrong.com/article/270155-vitamin-b5-while-pregnant/


----------



## smallhelen

Mmmm folks, are you sure it's acne? 
I have suffered from rosacea for a number of years, which is triggered by stress (pah!), and certain foods and drinks (so no chocolate, alcohol or tomatoes for me). When I came off the BCP last year it was ok for a while, but in September I had a major breakout. Tried all my usual strategies and herbal treatments, but nothing was working until the doctor prescribed Metrogel (metronidazole). It's a very mild antibiotic gel that will hopefully have no effect on TTC. I've been using it for two months now, and things are finally starting to look better.
Just an idea!! :)


----------



## notrustyyet

Briss, Have you ever tried proactive? Just the lotion/miosturizer with the low dose Benzoyl Peroxide, that was great stuff for me. 

Also, make sure you are NOT taking any GLA supplements like primrose oil, only fish oil. I used to have horrible cystic acne and actually spoke with Dr Barry Sears (of Zone diet fame) personally on the phone shortly before his books came out that made him famous. He had a company Eicotec that sold 30/40/30 meals/bars. 

I had been taking Evening Primrose or borage oil for the GLA thinking it was good for me, but he explained how the excess was causing inflammation, and that we only need like 1 mg GLA/day and can get from a serving of steel cut oats, and it would take a year or 2 to get all the excess GLA out of my system. He told me only take fish oil (antinflammatory) and wait. It was really true. It took a long time, but no more cystic acne. It's all explained very thoroughly and a bit complexly in his first Zone book, how we make good and bad ecoisanoids from the fats we eat, but you can just take my word for it.


----------



## Briss

I tried a lot of things including antibiotics which only work while you are taking them, as soon as you stop it all comes back.

Interestingly, my face was clear while I was taking EPO but i was taking a bunch of other stuff so cant really say what did it for me. I've ordered vitamin b5 and really want to try it, cos it's ok in pregnancy so i can safely take it in tww. will start with a smaller dose of 1 g and then see if i can go higher


----------



## alison29

I use about 5 grams adayn two doses with all my other supps...You can tell you aren't taking enough when you skin is really oily still/. I think you can also adjust down if you aren't eating a bunch of fat that day. good idea to start low and add up just don't get discourage if you need to upp and first then maybe go on a lower maintainance dose.


----------



## Beryl

:hugs: Tess. My face started to break out as well after coming of the pill (yasmin) back in November 2011. I'm not sure when it was no longer an issue, but it eventually cleared up on it's own, maybe patience is all you need. Easier said then done of course. Dairy and too much fatty food will make things worse for me, some of us are just unlucky. At 42, I still need a daily layer of Oxy 5 in the summer time, and still need to stick to all oil free cosmetics. My mum didn't really stop getting occasional break outs until she was finished menopause.

My dh says, hopefully your partner is not put off by a few zits, because he isn't and older men are not so superficial.

relax, he's not examining your pimples while.....(know what I'm sayin')


----------



## tessjs

Beryl said:


> :hugs: Tess. My face started to break out as well after coming of the pill (yasmin) back in November 2011. I'm not sure when it was no longer an issue, but it eventually cleared up on it's own, maybe patience is all you need. Easier said then done of course. Dairy and too much fatty food will make things worse for me, some of us are just unlucky. At 42, I still need a daily layer of Oxy 5 in the summer time, and still need to stick to all oil free cosmetics. My mum didn't really stop getting occasional break outs until she was finished menopause.
> 
> My dh says, hopefully your partner is not put off by a few zits, because he isn't and older men are not so superficial.
> 
> relax, he's not examining your pimples while.....(know what I'm sayin')


Thanks so much..its crazy to be still having zits..absolutely crazy...I have been using proactiv soap bit its failing now.i wa stold the three months after the pill or the pills skin clearing component has worn off completely...so thats why i am seeing some bad issues.its terrible because I live in australia and its hot and its steamy and humid and its horrific for oliy skin...URGH such bad times:(


----------



## Beryl

I know, it's so crazy. While we were still living in Australia(dh is Australian) my skin was good, however, early days of our relationship and still on yasmin - also we lived in SA, so not the humidity. But being from Ontario I know what humidity can do for acne - yikes! what a pain in the arse eh?

Stay away from too much greasy shit and dairy and thin layer of oxy 5 twice daily(under you make up and before bed) and wait it out, until the whole acne rebound from the absence of BCP stops is my only suggestion *sigh. Still sucks though.:hugs:

Keep in mind lowering your stress is good for clearing up your skin, and some fun non ovulation time sex is good for that....am I wrong:winkwink:


----------



## tessjs

Beryl said:


> I know, it's so crazy. While we were still living in Australia(dh is Australian) my skin was good, however, early days of our relationship and still on yasmin - also we lived in SA, so not the humidity. But being from Ontario I know what humidity can do for acne - yikes! what a pain in the arse eh?
> 
> Stay away from too much greasy shit and dairy and thin layer of oxy 5 twice daily(under you make up and before bed) and wait it out, until the whole acne rebound from the absence of BCP stops is my only suggestion *sigh. Still sucks though.:hugs:
> 
> Keep in mind lowering your stress is good for clearing up your skin, and some fun non ovulation time sex is good for that....am I wrong:winkwink:

oxy 5 was around when I was teen..wow is it still going? does it dry out your skin?is it a cream or a lotion? has it got colour?

So you were in SA?.well try brisbane with 75 + humidity for months on end. and then sometimes high temps mostly in mid thirties...its been a night mare.and ist been like this since late september 2012.

today I want to scream I hav ethe face of teenager and my hormones are running rampant...and i have work issues...wow this year is not starting well:(


----------



## Beryl

Uh yeah no, humidity sucks eh? 

I could still get Oxy 5 at Amcal, I think even Woolies and Coles carried it, not sure. Oh yes, it dries the heck out of your skin, it's a thin lotion that dries clear. I would just apply it to where my skin was oiliest and prone to break out. Hopefully a couple of more months off the pill and your skin will improve a great deal.

Summer in Brisbane would not be fun, I hope your air con is in good working order :hugs:

We remember dragging our mattress out in front of our crappy air conditioner in the lounge - we laid there for 3 weeks, I had to keep wetting my hair to keep cool. We even had to keep wetting down our poor cat. Terrible flat we were in in Adelaide, no insulation, useless old air conditioner....:growlmad:
Not the humidity but temps above 40 for so long. But yeah, humidity makes everything much worse. Yikes! I don't envy you.:hugs:


----------



## tessjs

Beryl said:


> Uh yeah no, humidity sucks eh?
> 
> I could still get Oxy 5 at Amcal, I think even Woolies and Coles carried it, not sure. Oh yes, it dries the heck out of your skin, it's a thin lotion that dries clear. I would just apply it to where my skin was oiliest and prone to break out. Hopefully a couple of more months off the pill and your skin will improve a great deal.
> 
> Summer in Brisbane would not be fun, I hope your air con is in good working order :hugs:
> 
> We remember dragging our mattress out in front of our crappy air conditioner in the lounge - we laid there for 3 weeks, I had to keep wetting my hair to keep cool. We even had to keep wetting down our poor cat. Terrible flat we were in in Adelaide, no insulation, useless old air conditioner....:growlmad:
> Not the humidity but temps above 40 for so long. But yeah, humidity makes everything much worse. Yikes! I don't envy you.:hugs:

yes..you seem to know what i mean I think SA has had 40 plus most this summer...at least no humidity...yes big time trouble for me:(


----------



## Briss

I am not sure if vitamin B5 is working, have been taking 1 g daily for the past week but the new spots just keep coming, got at least 4 new ones on my face :( cos I am in TWW a bit hesitant to take a larger dose of vitamin B5 as i do not know how I may react but from CD1 will increase it to 2g


----------



## tessjs

Briss said:


> I am not sure if vitamin B5 is working, have been taking 1 g daily for the past week but the new spots just keep coming, got at least 4 new ones on my face :( cos I am in TWW a bit hesitant to take a larger dose of vitamin B5 as i do not know how I may react but from CD1 will increase it to 2g

only just started myself..hardly any brands of B5 in australia..Could only get a natures own low 250mg how much should i take? I couldn't get a 550 mg thompsons brand seems to be taken off the market:(

Just on CD 6 now and getting nervous but a bit non plussed about the cycle..I think i should get positive OPKs on CD 11 and 12 and O maybe CD 13...

I started Royal Jelly but am a bit concerned I got a rash on my face but that co-incided with taking or putting on oxy 5 on my face ..my face really reacted to that so I dunno if its the oxy 5 or the royal jelly..

what do you think?briss


----------



## Briss

if you can eat honey without any allergic reaction then Royal Jelly should be fine.

I would start with 1 g B5 at least. 

My acu doc put some 8 needles in my face yesterday, 4 in my chin and 4 in cheeks. I look slightly better today,


----------



## alison29

I would start with 5 grams of the b 5...


----------



## alison29

I started with 6 actually.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Briss

ladies, have you ever been told that acne is a sign of hormonal disbalance? I've heard it a few times and yesterday my Chinese acu doc also pointed this out. still not quite clear what hormones i should be balancing


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Briss

I wonder what my problem is, I used to have high testosterone level which actually gave me really good skin but not anymore, I checked recently it was normal and also I am putting on weight which is I guess a sign of estrogen dominance. I do not think I have high progesterone cos my post O temp is not that high. I do not have PCOS. maybe I do have high estrogen, I do not think I ever did a blood test to check my levels.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## tessjs

Briss said:


> ladies, have you ever been told that acne is a sign of hormonal disbalance? I've heard it a few times and yesterday my Chinese acu doc also pointed this out. still not quite clear what hormones i should be balancing

Briss yes i have heard this many many times but nobody can tell me what i can take besides the pill to clear it and help it and if you are TTC there is nothing you can take!

kismet I too have bad bad skin around O and AF...thats if I do O..I have put on weight for some time and I know my progesterone is low my oestrogen is low too so I dunno what is going on nobody has any answers for me....I just had an explosion of zits around my mouth:( so I must be close to O... its awful and yes I don't think at 39 I should be dealing with this:( its hideous and soul destroying to make matters worse I live in a humid and hot and horrible climate seriously want to leave where I live i can barely cope with teh oily hot skin:(


----------



## Briss

Kismet, thanks! I did a blood test a few months ago and it came back normal also did a scan of thyroid and it was normal (though it was a few years ago), my mum has thyroid problems and I know how terrible it can be she actually developed it after her second child. I am more inclined to think I have high oestrogen but would need to do a blood test to confirm this.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## tessjs

Kismet said:


> Tess: Living in a hot climate must really suck! Ontario gets very hot/humid in the summer and it can be pretty miserable. The only good part is it lasts for a couple of months and that's it. The weird thing for me is I was fine over the summer but had a miserable time when the weather turned colder. :dohh:
> 
> Briss: I'm glad your thyroid tests came back normal! Women have so many hormones teetering this way and that that it's hard to know what's going on. :wacko: I hope you get it all straightened out.

Hi Kismet Hope you are okay at the moment...Th etrouble with where i live is thats ITS not just a few months try from September to April or even may with climate change now:( I only get June July and august sometimes for a break.I am seriously considering moving as we had a a cyclone really bad weather recently come through for the second time in two years and its been so humid and hot..try 25 degrees at night..I am incredibly stressed and i feel if I lived in a better climate I would be better off...my Hubby hate sthe cold and I actaully LOVE it..I love low humidity... I am going to try and convice him and am seriously thinking of leaving where I grew up and lived my whole life...If I want to have a baby I need to feel comfortable and less stressed...Today I lived through 33 degrees and high humidity I cannot cope anymore...the heat affects me badly..I am thinking of having a real heart to heart with him...I have spent the last few days and even weeks wiping sweat and drops of water off my body and forehead:( You can't live like that...sorry for the rant...


----------



## BabyBean14

Tess: :wacko: Yeah, that is not good at all!! I wold be seriously stressed and annoyed if I had to put up with that! Where would you want to go?


----------



## tessjs

Kismet said:


> Tess: :wacko: Yeah, that is not good at all!! I wold be seriously stressed and annoyed if I had to put up with that! Where would you want to go?

Looking at another place in australia..I just can't handle it.I think I've stuffed my fertile time again too... It looks like I am going to O a bit earlier ...i have the right hand ovary pain low down and my OPK is getting close to positive and we haven't BD'd enough, the last day we bd'd was tuesday this week its now friday here :( have had horrendous work conditions:( I can't handle it anymore..and to see my feb fertile time go down the tubes will top it all off... 
we're both exhausted from the heat and from work.I am so upset I think my feb fertile time is stuffed as we haven't done it enough..you got to frontload them in there (swimmers) so I am at a loss again..and by the next time it swings around I will have people staying at the unit where i live and that time will be shot and then basically when they leave I will be seeing the FS FINALLY:( so trying on our own has been awful:(


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## tessjs

Kismet said:


> Tess: Ugh! I feel your pain!! We've lost two cycles because of family staying with us. Also, I think I ov'd later than I thought this cycle so we may have missed it too. :dohh: :hugs:

Oh really..OMG this has been shocking I was really quietly positive for feb too!!! I am not now since my OPK are close to positive..and we just haven't BD'd..its no good bd'ing mon and tues nowhere near that time...nowhere near wher it should be the worst thing is my hubby wanted to this morning:( and we were running late for work:( 

everywhere i go there are preggo women why is it so hard...:(
I'm so sorry you may have o'd later.... Right now I dunno what is going on..i just know my opk is closer to positive day earlier cause i think my AF came at 27 days last...so thats why its a day earlier...

Not happy that work got in the way ...i wanted it to be so better than jan but it was never going to be:(

hugs to you too I'm sorry as well....


----------



## Briss

I woke up this morning to discover a new spot, you never guess where, on my leg!! knee to be precise. What is this? now unnatural&#8230; it's not enough that my face, back and chest are covered with them, now legs?


----------



## tessjs

Briss said:


> I woke up this morning to discover a new spot, you never guess where, on my leg!! knee to be precise. What is this? now unnatural it's not enough that my face, back and chest are covered with them, now legs?

Oh no well I have a crop of new ones on my jaw and chin just overnight from nowhere have been on B5 two weeks now..:(

wow I dunno what I will do I look like a spotty teenager:(

hang in there we just have to.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## tessjs

Kismet said:


> :hugs: Tess!
> 
> Here's a question for everyone: how did you keep your acne in check before TTC? I was on tetracycline, but went off it for both TTC and because it was really hard on my stomach. Birth control would be the next obvious solution, but of course I can't do that right now. :nope:

Birth control WAS the only thing that worked for me...Nothing else worked..I didn't need anything else whilst I was on that:( 

i do use a product called lalisse it is made in australia its a herbal natural vial of spot treatment..it was working quite well about a month off birth control but now its failing...so Its an option if you don't have really bad acne..its for the one or two you may have gotten here and there... 

all of that is external what i need is something internal to take but you can't of TTC


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Briss

Kismet, thanks! that's very interesting. my acne was really bad last cycle but it seems to be getting better this cycle although it's early to say yet and I have no idea why


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Briss

I enjoyed about a week without spots but then they came back&#8230;. out of the blue, I cant figure out what's causing it


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Briss

I had new spots coming in during O, and then I had 2-3 day break and another outbreak starting about 4 days before O. I am now 4 DPO and I still have spots. Does it look like it might be hormonal?


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## tessjs

Kismet and others I just wanted to come back onto this thread as you know i am expecting and I am about 8 weeks and am really really sick...in regards to acne I have some bad news My spots have gotten worse and the oil is still there causing issues...I would imagine hormones are playing a huge part as I am all over the place...I was under the impression that getting pregnant would help, sorry to say it doesn't I have found them on my chest and back again and my face has many on the cheeks and chin:( Just wanted to add some imput in here as others may get preggo and think the same will happen... "good skin" simply not the case..mine has gotten worse..Hope Kismet you are ok and i miss you guys on the TTC over 35 forum...


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## tessjs

I really miss you guys on here the preg forum for over 35 is very quiet as it would be...so I don't get on there much...I;m sorry to hear of the probs you ha having with the skin...I get that hyperpigmentation too and I have old marks leftover..what has shocked me is the way the skin is dull and really flat looking.My hubby was expecting great skin...theres no sign of it and plus i ma terribly ill..so i feel so unattractive and depressed...I've had them on my boobs and also had a weird breakout inbetween them sorry TMI...wow its been no walk in the park..I'm kind missing how I was, I really hate to say it and I don't think anybody explains how difficult pregnancy is..I have a scan on thursday but I had an emergency scan on sat..I had some spotting:( they did find a haematoma but they are waiting for another scan on thursday and they will go from there, the spotting has subsided.I also was put on a drip for dehydration.

so I look like a spotty teenager have wrinkles in my forehead,oil across my cheeks..I have been seriously thinking if I may only have one child which is highly only likely as I have low AMH of 1.6, that i might go back on the pill or find a pill that can help after the pregnancy, as i was on dianne ed and thats just about been taken off the market(evil).having bad skin affects the way you see yourself, I am so embarrassed, and the oil is just over the top.I want to be me again..........I'm sure kismet your hubby understands and loves you for you, mine does but he is seriously scared of me right now I am kind of not the girl he married....:(

I am grateful for my pregnancy but its is quite scary ..i think its harder when your older as you are so used to your body doing what it has always done and now it seems to be doing something you don't like...i have along way to go.the emergency scan was saying 8wks +1 day but I thought I was 7 wks.. so theres a long way to go......


----------



## Briss

Tess, congratulations! H&H 9 months! sorry about acne though but hey you are pregnant! the rest does not matter 

Kismet, I am with you on pigmentation front, spots with time go away but sometimes they leave these horrible darkish dots that stay for ever, At some point I got so upset that I went on and removed these dots with laser&#8230; it's slightly better I mean you cant see them but you can if you try really hard see that skin is uneven because the laser destroyed it probably for good 

I am 9 DPO and finally spots are coming down and no new ones, I guess I should enjoy these few days, they will probably come back closer to AF. I was really surprised to be getting spots this cycle, for some reason my skin got so dry and yet I have spots, how is that even possible


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Briss

How's everyone doing? My acne got so much better as soon as I stopped my acupuncture and herbs, this is really strange cos the treatment was supposed to be helping me. last cycle I just got one spot on my chin that's all.


----------



## Larkspur

Tess, the 'glow' doesn't kick in till around four months... My skin was crap till then, so just hang in there! It was amazing for rest of pregnancy. Then terrible again from 3-7 month PP, now coming right again.


----------



## tessjs

Larkspur said:


> Tess, the 'glow' doesn't kick in till around four months... My skin was crap till then, so just hang in there! It was amazing for rest of pregnancy. Then terrible again from 3-7 month PP, now coming right again.

started the 4th month no glow yet, just lots of whiteheads and spots.the oil has abated though very strange..i hope my skin does improve ....i want it to look good.


----------



## Briss

my skin seems to be clearing up. I now definitely think it was Chinese herbs I was taking that aggravated my acne so badly. People are actually noticing that my skin improved. I still get occasional spot or two but not nearly as bad as it was last month


----------

